# alternative to Shimano 105 cranks?



## Spikes (Jan 9, 2005)

I have Shimano FC-5500 octalink cranks and would like to change them for something lighter. What would be a fair option? Dura-ace, Ritchey? I'd like to keep the BB though.


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

I've been very happy with my upgrade from 105 to Ultegra cranks/rings (but I went with an Ultegra BB as well). Front and rear derailleurs are still 105. SRAM PC-98 chain. Everything runs just as smooth and quiet as my riding buddy's all-Ultegra set-up (and just a wee bit noisier than Dura-Ace). Of course, I have a nice rear wheel that stays quiet when I coast, not the Craftsman ratchet on that Bontrager/Dura-Ace combo next to me.


----------

